# Advanced Volume Training



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Advanced Volume Training by WarriorFX German Volume Training is a method of strength and mass building endorsed by Charles Poliquin. Gains of 10 pounds or more in six weeks are not unusual. Poliquin???s research into strength training is extraordinary to say the least. His methods work. The following is based on his advanced GVT protocol. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

